# Anyone Knows A Good Clown In Toronto....



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

for kids birthday party? If you ever hired a clown and he or she is good and have the best rate, please let me know. I am looking one in Toronto for a 6 years old birthday party.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

I don't know his rates, I never use his service but he bought 2 red severums from me before. Pleasant fellow he gave me his card he does aquarium maintenance and entertain children as clown. I'll pm you his number... to help out another fish hobbyist.


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

clubsoda said:


> I don't know his rates, I never use his service but he bought 2 red severums from me before. Pleasant fellow he gave me his card he does aquarium maintenance and entertain children as clown. I'll pm you his number... to help out another fish hobbyist.


Thank you buddy


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

I met this woman at a local flea market a few years ago. She was absolutely great with the kids. Face painting and balloon thingys too.
Not super 'clownish' which is probably a good thing for the kids.
http://www.peppertheclown.ca/


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

As far as I can tell, Toronto is full of clowns. Just go down to Queens Park


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

garwood said:


> As far as I can tell, Toronto is full of clowns. Just go down to Queens Park


except the refuse flat out to put on red nose


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Here is a clown locator, hope this helps.

http://www.clownscanada.com/


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Try messaging Jeff AKA Fessoclown on these forums. He is a saltwater guy and he might be able to help


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Agreed with Dave above try contacting Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

thanks guys! I found one already. A member here referred me to a clown.


----------

